

Show HN: I'm building a social news site on top of Twitter - vindicated
http://tweetfad.com/posts/hot/technology/

======
vindicated
Some features of the website:

\- I've used an exponential decay similar to the one used in HN, except much
faster in decaying.

\- Only tweets from today are shown.

\- The rating of a tweet is determined by 2 factors: the number of retweets
and the votes on TweetFad (retweets have a much smaller weight compared to
votes).

\- Users can add their content by simply including the hashtag '#TwtFad' in
their tweets. To submit tweets to a particular category, the users can add
#[category_name].

\- For each category, I've added some influential twitter accounts and
hashtags to monitor for tweets. These are automatically added to the listing
if they have a retweet count greater than a threshold.

I would love to hear the comments and suggestions of the HN community. I'm a
long time reader of HN, and this community has helped me learn a lot I would
also like to take this opportunity to thank everyone here!

